# Questa ve la devo raccontare ...



## Simy (7 Maggio 2015)

Stamattina vado come tutte la mattine al bar a prendere il caffè e mentre ero in fila alla cassa per pagare dietro di me arrivano 4 cretini che, tanto per attirare l'attenzione, iniziano a fare battute altrettanto cretine. 

Cretino1: mani in alto questa è una rapina
Cretino2: a chi tocca oggi?
Cretino3: oggi tocca a me
Cretino4: ammazza che culo

io pago il mio caffè e mentre mi sposto dalla cassa al bancone del bar cretino 3 fa la mano morta e mi tocca il culo; sto per girarmi e dargli un destro ma poi respiro passo oltre vado a prendere il mio caffè..

mentre bevo il caffè i 4 cretini dell'apocalisse sono di nuovo affianco a me e manco faccio in tempo a spostarmi che mi sento di nuovo toccare il culo; mi giro verso il coglione di turno e gli dico: "non avevi toccato bene prima? ora sei soddisfatto? no perchè nel caso se vuoi puoi dare un'altra toccatina"

Cretino3, mentre gli altri si dileguano, balbetta qualcosa di incomprensibile con un colorito che è un misto tra il rosso e il viola. Finisco il mio caffè e me ne vado... ovviamente sculettando :carneval:

comunque non ho parole... 

ps. all'ora di pranzo sono tornata al bar e il barista ridendo mi fa "Simò sei il mio mito" :rotfl:


----------



## giorgiocan (7 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> comunque non ho parole...


Gliela potevi stampare una cinquina, eh.


----------



## Simy (7 Maggio 2015)

credo che si sia già vergognato abbastanza davanti a tutto il bar


----------



## Scaredheart (7 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Stamattina vado come tutte la mattine al bar a prendere il caffè e mentre ero in fila alla cassa per pagare dietro di me arrivano 4 cretini che, tanto per attirare l'attenzione, iniziano a fare battute altrettanto cretine.
> 
> Cretino1: mani in alto questa è una rapina
> Cretino2: a chi tocca oggi?
> ...


Noooo non ci credo....



































Con tutto quel davanzale si ferma al culo?  :rotfl: 

Scherzi a parte hai fatto benissimo, mi sa che non lo farà mai più in vita sua dalla vergogna  haha! Grande!


----------



## Nocciola (7 Maggio 2015)

Consolati. L'altro giorno ero ferma ai bordi di una strada. Aspettavo una persona. Musica accesa. Mi affianca un auto e il tipo tira giù il finestrino.
"Sei Francesca?"
"No"
"Ma sei tu la escort?"
"No" (ma tu sei un coglione...questa l'ho tenuta per me)


----------



## Simy (8 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Consolati. L'altro giorno ero ferma ai bordi di una strada. Aspettavo una persona. Musica accesa. Mi affianca un auto e il tipo tira giù il finestrino.
> "Sei Francesca?"
> "No"
> *"Ma sei tu la escort?"*
> "No" (ma tu sei un coglione...questa l'ho tenuta per me)





noooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Simy (8 Maggio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Noooo non ci credo....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2015)

A me la sberla è sempre partita in automatico più veloce della luce.


----------



## Spot (8 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> credo che si sia già vergognato abbastanza davanti a tutto il bar


Ah si?
E che cosa si aspettava?
Che per non fargli fare una figura di merda lo ringraziassi gentilmente per la palpata?

Sfigato. O si palpa con convinzione e giusta faccia di bronzo, o è una battaglia persa in partentenza.

Meh, scherzo. Sono contenta che se ne sia andato con la coda tra le gambe.


----------



## zadig (8 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Stamattina vado come tutte la mattine al bar a prendere il caffè e mentre ero in fila alla cassa per pagare dietro di me arrivano 4 cretini che, tanto per attirare l'attenzione, iniziano a fare battute altrettanto cretine.
> 
> Cretino1: mani in alto questa è una rapina
> Cretino2: a chi tocca oggi?
> ...


vabbè ma che palpata era? Alla timidona, quasi accennata? Oppure una bella palpata come si deve, con tanto di strusciamento della mano?
Secondo me avevano saputo che si stavano perdendo i migliori anni del tuo culo e delle tue tette quindi volevano provvedere... 

PS: quanti anni avrà avuto il palpatore?


----------



## Simy (8 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> vabbè ma che palpata era? Alla timidona, quasi accennata? Oppure una bella palpata come si deve, con tanto di strusciamento della mano?
> Secondo me avevano saputo che si stavano perdendo i migliori anni del tuo culo e delle tue tette quindi volevano provvedere...
> 
> PS: quanti anni avrà avuto il palpatore?


Appena accennata...
Sui 40 anni credo


----------



## zadig (8 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Appena accennata...
> Sui 40 anni credo


cresciutello...

E neanche una bella palpata di quelle decise, che danno soddisfazione!

Scommetto che non vedi l'ora di tornare al bar...


----------



## sienne (8 Maggio 2015)

Ciao

vi invidio. Vi invidio per la prontezza di reazione che avete (Simy e Brunetta). 

Io rimango paralizzata, invece, quando mi ritrovo una mano estranea sul mio corpo. 
Forse dipende dal fatto che ho subito violenza, non lo so. È un nodo, che non riesco a sciogliere.
Complimenti, per il sangue freddo che mantenete. 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Stamattina vado come tutte la mattine al bar a prendere il caffè e mentre ero in fila alla cassa per pagare dietro di me arrivano 4 cretini che, tanto per attirare l'attenzione, iniziano a fare battute altrettanto cretine.
> 
> Cretino1: mani in alto questa è una rapina
> Cretino2: a chi tocca oggi?
> ...


Come hai fatto a non rifilargli una cinquina alla prima tastata io nemmeno avrei parlato solo agito, hai self control, ammirevole


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Maggio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me la sberla è sempre partita in automatico più veloce della luce.


Anche a me


----------



## Simy (8 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> cresciutello...
> 
> E neanche una bella palpata di quelle decise, che danno soddisfazione!
> 
> Scommetto che non vedi l'ora di tornare al bar...


Si infatti tra poco vado al bar ... spero proprio ci sia


----------



## zadig (8 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Si infatti tra poco vado al bar ... spero proprio ci sia


mettiti gonna leggera e perizoma, si palpa meglio!
Poi fagli presente che le tette le sta trascurando...


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> mettiti gonna leggera e perizoma, si palpa meglio!
> Poi fagli presente che le tette le sta trascurando...


Ma sei esperto ? quanti ceffoni hai rimediato ?


----------



## zadig (8 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma sei esperto ? quanti ceffoni hai rimediato ?


conosco tutto lo scibile sui culi, culopatico qual sono!
Ceffoni? Mai!


----------



## oscuro (8 Maggio 2015)

*Ecco*



Simy ha detto:


> Stamattina vado come tutte la mattine al bar a prendere il caffè e mentre ero in fila alla cassa per pagare dietro di me arrivano 4 cretini che, tanto per attirare l'attenzione, iniziano a fare battute altrettanto cretine.
> 
> Cretino1: mani in alto questa è una rapina
> Cretino2: a chi tocca oggi?
> ...


E se fossi una donna impegnata con il tipo sbagliato affianco?il barista?un bel coglione pure lui....


----------



## zadig (8 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E se fossi una donna impegnata con il tipo sbagliato affianco?il barista?un bel coglione pure lui....


è un palpatore vigliacchetto, ha controllato fosse sola.


----------



## oscuro (8 Maggio 2015)

*SI*



zadig ha detto:


> è un palpatore vigliacchetto, ha controllato fosse sola.


Io sarei andato il giorno dopo al bar,e gli avrei detto:adesso  tocchi il culo pure a me?


----------



## ologramma (8 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Stamattina vado come tutte la mattine al bar a prendere il caffè e mentre ero in fila alla cassa per pagare dietro di me arrivano 4 cretini che, tanto per attirare l'attenzione, iniziano a fare battute altrettanto cretine.
> 
> Cretino1: mani in alto questa è una rapina
> Cretino2: a chi tocca oggi?
> ...


Brava:up:, bellissimo sangue freddo , spero che tu abbia alzato la voce cosi da far vergognare i quattro cretini , vedrai che non verranno più ad imporunarti , loro confidano nel far provare alla vittima  vergogna ma in te hanno trovato una tipa tosta , buona giornata " magnateli"


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> mettiti gonna leggera e perizoma, si palpa meglio!
> Poi fagli presente che le tette le sta trascurando...


Guarda che in questo caso non sei spiritoso ma proprio per nulla.

Non si può fare battute su un sopruso inaccettabile.
https://www.change.org/p/de-agostini-editore-chieda-scusa-alle-donne?just_created=true


----------



## georgemary (8 Maggio 2015)

secondo me il barista qualcosa la doveva dire...


----------



## banshee (8 Maggio 2015)

non ho parole.. 

hai fatto benissimo a farlo vergognare davanti a tutti.. che cazzo di gente che gira.


----------



## ivanl (8 Maggio 2015)

in aggiunta, pero', una sberla se la sarebbe meritata davvero


----------



## Simy (8 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sarei andato il giorno dopo al bar,e gli avrei detto:adesso  tocchi il culo pure a me?


vieni a fare colazione con me lunedi mattina?


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> secondo me il barista qualcosa la doveva dire...


quoto... un vero coglione, fa i complimenti a lei :unhappy:


----------



## zadig (8 Maggio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda che in questo caso non sei spiritoso ma proprio per nulla.
> 
> Non si può fare battute su un sopruso inaccettabile.
> https://www.change.org/p/de-agostini-editore-chieda-scusa-alle-donne?just_created=true


ti facevo meno stupida, ma evidentemente mi sono sbagliato.

Riguardo al link: quasi ogni pubblicità o spot televisivo usa l'immagine della donna (ovvero: la donna) per fini commerciali.
E ve ne sono anche di più sessisti. 
Quasi sempre alludono alle capacità amatorie: pensa solo a quelli che invitano a dimagrire etc.
Che questo contenga un invito a colpire il sedere di una donna mi sembra una forzatura.

Trovo sia ipocrita ed incoerente accettare decine di spot ben più umilianti per il genere femminile e poi fare petizioni per uno.


----------



## drusilla (8 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> vieni a fare colazione con me lunedi mattina?


mica è sbagliata come idea...


----------



## Simy (8 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> quoto... un vero coglione, fa i complimenti a lei :unhappy:



ma infatti è la dimostrazione che una deve imparare sempre a cavarsela da sola. non puoi manco contare sull'appoggio di chi ti sta intorno, nessuno ha fiatato. 

io ovviamente nel racconto ho ironizzato parecchio, ma della gente che era al bar ci fosse stato uno che abbia detto "a"


----------



## oscuro (8 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> vieni a fare colazione con me lunedi mattina?


Tu già hai avuto modo di vedere quali sono i miei modi di fare quando c'è qualcosa che non và per strada.......Ed hai visto poco...!Non ho solo la faccia stronzo...!Il punto è che tu poi li ci abiti....


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> mica è sbagliata come idea...


anche a me pare ottima...


----------



## sienne (8 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ma infatti è la dimostrazione che una deve imparare sempre a cavarsela da sola. non puoi manco contare sull'appoggio di chi ti sta intorno, nessuno ha fiatato.
> 
> io ovviamente nel racconto ho ironizzato parecchio, ma della gente che era al bar ci fosse stato uno che abbia detto "a"



Ciao

è proprio questo che a me lascia perplessa. 


sienne


----------



## zadig (8 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> vieni a fare colazione con me lunedi mattina?


è che stai dall'altra parte di Roma, mannaggiattè!


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> *ma infatti è la dimostrazione che una deve imparare sempre a cavarsela da sola.* non puoi manco contare sull'appoggio di chi ti sta intorno, nessuno ha fiatato.
> 
> io ovviamente nel racconto ho ironizzato parecchio, ma della gente che era al bar ci fosse stato uno che abbia detto "a"


questo è certo, tu hai fatto il tuo e lo hai fatto bene... ma lui doveva fare il suo.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ma infatti è la dimostrazione che una deve imparare sempre a cavarsela da sola. non puoi manco contare sull'appoggio di chi ti sta intorno, nessuno ha fiatato.
> 
> io ovviamente nel racconto ho ironizzato parecchio, ma della gente che era al bar ci fosse stato uno che abbia detto "a"


Eh si ma figurati, tocca cavarsi dagli impicci da sole


----------



## Simy (8 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu già hai avuto modo di vedere quali sono i miei modi di fare quando c'è qualcosa che non và per strada.......Ed hai visto poco...!Non ho solo la faccia stronzo...!Il punto è che tu poi li ci abiti....


è il bar di fronte l'ufficio... 




sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è proprio questo che a me lascia perplessa.
> 
> ...


appunto



zadig ha detto:


> è che stai dall'altra parte di Roma, mannaggiattè!


ma mi so difendere benissimo  tranquillo


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ti facevo meno stupida, ma evidentemente mi sono sbagliato.
> 
> Riguardo al link: quasi ogni pubblicità o spot televisivo usa l'immagine della donna (ovvero: la donna) per fini commerciali.
> E ve ne sono anche di più sessisti.
> ...



Sei una capra  e non lo sai.


----------



## oscuro (8 Maggio 2015)

*SI*

Sincero?ha sbagliato il barista,tu devi tutelare una tua cliente.
E secondo me anche simy poteva essere pù decisa,nessuna cinquina,ma girarsi e minacciare di chiamare una volante era la cosa migliore....


----------



## zadig (8 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu già hai avuto modo di vedere quali sono i miei modi di fare quando c'è qualcosa che non và per strada.......Ed hai visto poco...!Non ho solo la faccia stronzo...!Il punto è che tu poi li ci abiti....


sai una cosa? A caldo, ovvero se mi trovassi li, non so come reagirei... probabilmente male.
Invece a freddo non ho idea... la premeditazione non fa per me.

Aneddoto: una volta ero in macchina in mezzo al traffico e vedo un ragazzo che prende a schiaffi una ragazza.
In men che non si dica ero li, incazzato a puntino ed ho chiesto al tipo di provare a colpire me.
Sai cosa è successo? La ragazza mi ha detto di farmi i cazzacci miei!
Al che, un vaffanculo a tutti e due e me ne sono andato.


----------



## zanna (8 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> vieni a fare colazione con me lunedi mattina?


Bien ti offro la colazione se c'è pure oscuro e fata ... in completo stile FBI con occhiali da sole e auricolari posticci a debita distanza


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sincero?*ha sbagliato il barista,tu devi tutelare una tua cliente.*
> E secondo me anche simy poteva essere pù decisa,nessuna cinquina,ma girarsi e minacciare di chiamare una volante era la cosa migliore....


Infatti... quello che succede nel tuo locale ti riguarda. Punto.


----------



## zadig (8 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> è il bar di fronte l'ufficio...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lo so bene.


----------



## oscuro (8 Maggio 2015)

*AH*



Simy ha detto:


> è il bar di fronte l'ufficio...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cambia poco se lavori in quel posto...rischi una ritorsione..e con me ci sei già passata...:rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> sai una cosa? A caldo, ovvero se mi trovassi li, non so come reagirei... probabilmente male.
> Invece a freddo non ho idea... la premeditazione non fa per me.
> 
> Aneddoto: una volta ero in macchina in mezzo al traffico e vedo un ragazzo che prende a schiaffi una ragazza.
> ...


Un classico, è capitato pure a me anche se in contesto diverso.


----------



## oscuro (8 Maggio 2015)

*SI*



zadig ha detto:


> sai una cosa? A caldo, ovvero se mi trovassi li, non so come reagirei... probabilmente male.
> Invece a freddo non ho idea... la premeditazione non fa per me.
> 
> Aneddoto: una volta ero in macchina in mezzo al traffico e vedo un ragazzo che prende a schiaffi una ragazza.
> ...


SI ,dillo a me...!Zadig a me ogni tanto qualcuno mi cerca...pure il bender figurati...!Io ispiro violenza...vai a capire perchè....


----------



## zadig (8 Maggio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei una capra  e non lo sai.


la capra pensa con la sua testa.
Tu, una pecora, invece non lo fai: segui il branco, trincerata nel tuo perbenismo di comodo.
Saluti a casa.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2015)

La solidarietà è una cosa, trattare Simy da bambinetta che non è in grado di farsi valere è un altra.
Con tutte le migliori intenzioni non trasformiamolo in un affare tra uomini.


----------



## oscuro (8 Maggio 2015)

*Brunetta*



Brunetta ha detto:


> La solidarietà è una cosa, trattare Simy da bambinetta che non è in grado di farsi valere è un altra.
> Con tutte le migliori intenzioni non trasformiamolo in un affare tra uomini.


A me non sembra di essere trasceso.


----------



## drusilla (8 Maggio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La solidarietà è una cosa, trattare Simy da bambinetta che non è in grado di farsi valere è un altra.
> Con tutte le migliori intenzioni non trasformiamolo in un affare tra uomini.


un australopiteco capisce solo se un neanderthal lo mette a posto


----------



## zadig (8 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Un classico, è capitato pure a me anche se in contesto diverso.


ecco, a distanza di anni non ho ancora capito cosa cazzo passasse nella testa di quella tipa.
Ma da allora tendo a farmi i cazzi miei, a meno che non riguardi qualche amico/a, parente, compagna ed animale che orbita nella mia sfera di vita.


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La solidarietà è una cosa, *trattare Simy da bambinetta che non è in grado di farsi valere è un altra.*
> Con tutte le migliori intenzioni non trasformiamolo in un affare tra uomini.


Veramente a me pare che sia donne che uomini le hanno fatto i complimenti per come si è saputa difendere...


----------



## Simy (8 Maggio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La solidarietà è una cosa, *trattare Simy da bambinetta che non è in grado di farsi valere è un altra.*
> Con tutte le migliori intenzioni non trasformiamolo in un affare tra uomini.


dove lo hanno fatto?


----------



## zadig (8 Maggio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La solidarietà è una cosa, trattare Simy da bambinetta che non è in grado di farsi valere è un altra.
> Con tutte le migliori intenzioni non trasformiamolo in un affare tra uomini.


sì, certo, ma se poi un uomo presente non interviene è uno stronzo.
Sti giochini non attaccano.


----------



## Simy (8 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cambia poco se lavori in quel posto...rischi una ritorsione..*e con me ci sei già passata*...:rotfl:


:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato: lo so


----------



## zadig (8 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> un australopiteco capisce solo se un neanderthal lo mette a posto


esatto.


----------



## zadig (8 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> dove lo hanno fatto?


nella mente prevenuta di brunetta, la pecora con meno senso dell'ironia del globo!


----------



## oscuro (8 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato: lo so


Giuro che non me ne sono accorto,sarei tornato indietro e stavolta un pò più"deciso"


----------



## Simy (8 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Giuro che non me ne sono accorto,sarei tornato indietro e stavolta un pò più"deciso"



lo so che non te ne sei accorto, ma quella me voleva menà :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (8 Maggio 2015)

A 20 anni lo avrei quasi capito...di ragazzini scemi ventenni è pieno il mondo, quando poi sono in "branco" figuriamoci.
A 40 però l'imbecillitá di far la mano morta in un bar è intollerabile. È un povero coglione...
E il barista avrebbe dovuto comunque dire qualcosa a mio parere.


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> A 20 anni lo avrei quasi capito...*di ragazzini scemi ventenni è pieno il mondo*, quando poi sono in "branco" figuriamoci.
> *A 40 però l'imbecillitá di far la mano morta in un bar è intollerabile.* È un povero coglione...
> E il barista avrebbe dovuto comunque dire qualcosa a mio parere.


Sfatiamo un mito. Se uno è coglione a 20, resta quasi sempre coglione pure a 40... anzi, generalmente peggiora.


----------



## zadig (8 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Sfatiamo un mito. Se uno è coglione a 20, resta quasi sempre coglione pure a 40... anzi, generalmente peggiora.


forse cambiano gli intenti: a 20 magari si fa per fare la bravata di fronte agli amici e dimostrarsi "coraggioso"... ma a 40?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me non sembra di essere trasceso.


Era generico.
Io lo trovo fastidioso, milioni di donne ne sono lusingate.


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> forse cambiano gli intenti: a 20 *magari si fa per fare la bravata di fronte agli amici* e dimostrarsi "coraggioso"... ma a 40?


tanti anche a 40... è strapieno di teste di cazzo così.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> dove lo hanno fatto?


Nel  "se ci fossi stato io..."
L'ho detto che è una cosa che trovo io fastidiosa.


----------



## Nicka (8 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Sfatiamo un mito. Se uno è coglione a 20, resta quasi sempre coglione pure a 40... anzi, generalmente peggiora.


Per carità...come è anche pieno di bravissimi ragazzi che magari davanti a una scena simile si sarebbero messi in mezzo per "salvare l'onore" di Simy...
Io da un quarantenne un atteggiamento simile non lo tollero.
Mi sa proprio di sfigato.


----------



## georgemary (8 Maggio 2015)

Sono d'accordo con Oscuro, il barista doveva dire qualcosa e non starsi zitto.
Per il resto anche io potrei giustificare un 20enne cretino, anche se il gesto è sempre riprovevole, ma uno di 40 anni che fa queste cose in un bar manco per idea.


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Per carità...come è anche pieno di bravissimi ragazzi che magari davanti a una scena simile si sarebbero messi in mezzo per "salvare l'onore" di Simy...
> Io da un quarantenne un atteggiamento simile non lo tollero.
> Mi sa proprio di sfigato.


Sicuramente fatto da un quarantenne fa ancora più schifo.


----------



## Minerva (8 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Stamattina vado come tutte la mattine al bar a prendere il caffè e mentre ero in fila alla cassa per pagare dietro di me arrivano 4 cretini che, tanto per attirare l'attenzione, iniziano a fare battute altrettanto cretine.
> 
> Cretino1: mani in alto questa è una rapina
> Cretino2: a chi tocca oggi?
> ...


fosse stato il mio bar ,invece di dirti che sei il mio mito , avrei richiamato quei ragazzi intimando loro un comportamento educato nel mio locale .
quello era un piccolo branco di idioti


----------



## Simy (8 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> fosse stato il mio bar ,invece di dirti che sei il mio mito , avrei richiamato quei ragazzi intimando loro un comportamento educato nel mio locale .
> quello era un piccolo branco di idioti



il bar non è il suo, è un ragazzo che lavora li...

che fosse un branco di idioti era scontato


----------



## Minerva (8 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> il bar non è il suo, è un ragazzo che lavora li...
> 
> *che fosse un branco di idioti era scontato*


fa niente , lo riscrivo: branco di idioti .
e comunque non c'è nulla da ridere anche se non è il proprietario se qualcuno sporca o si comporta male nel locale è tenuto a gestire anche quello.


----------



## Spot (8 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> vi invidio. Vi invidio per la prontezza di reazione che avete (Simy e Brunetta).
> 
> ...


Questa è la fregatura più grossa.
Succede anche a me. Anzi, più è sgradito il contatto, più mi paralizzo. Per la qual cosa mi sono guadagnata più di una situazione equivoca e spiacevole in passato, che poi certi cervelli infimi interpretano la cosa come chissà quale segnale favorevole.

Che dire, non va bene. Bisogna attaccare con decisione in certi casi.


----------



## oscuro (8 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Questa è la fregatura più grossa.
> Succede anche a me. Anzi, più è sgradito il contatto, più mi paralizzo. Per la qual cosa mi sono guadagnata più di una situazione equivoca e spiacevole in passato, che poi certi cervelli infimi interpretano la cosa come chissà quale segnale favorevole.
> 
> Che dire, non va bene. Bisogna attaccare con decisione in certi casi.


Giustissimo.


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Questa è la fregatura più grossa.
> Succede anche a me. *Anzi, più è sgradito il contatto, più mi paralizzo*. Per la qual cosa mi sono guadagnata più di una situazione equivoca e spiacevole in passato, che poi certi cervelli infimi interpretano la cosa come chissà quale segnale favorevole.
> 
> *Che dire, non va bene. Bisogna attaccare con decisione in certi casi*.


Il vero problema è che queste reazioni non possono essere meditate razionalmente, ma devono diventare istintive, automatiche... e invece istintivamente ci si paralizza. Purtroppo cambiare da quel lato lì molto difficile.


----------



## sienne (8 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Questa è la fregatura più grossa.
> Succede anche a me. Anzi, più è sgradito il contatto, più mi paralizzo. Per la qual cosa mi sono guadagnata più di una situazione equivoca e spiacevole in passato, che poi certi cervelli infimi interpretano la cosa come chissà quale segnale favorevole.
> 
> Che dire, non va bene. Bisogna attaccare con decisione in certi casi.



Ciao

mi dispiace. Perché so bene, come ci si sente. 
Affinché si tratta che ti fischiano dietro o che ti chiamano in un certo modo è un conto. 
Fai finta di niente e continui per la tua strada. Così come nasce, così muore. 
Ma che cavolo fai, quando ti ritrovi una mano anche tra le gambe - successo qualche mese fa.
Con che tipo di persona abbiamo a che fare che si permette ciò? ... Mi spiazza. 


sienne


----------



## Scaredheart (8 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> A 20 anni lo avrei quasi capito...di ragazzini scemi ventenni è pieno il mondo, quando poi sono in "branco" figuriamoci.
> A 40 però l'imbecillitá di far la mano morta in un bar è intollerabile. È un povero coglione...
> E il barista avrebbe dovuto comunque dire qualcosa a mio parere.


Guarda che la generazione alla "lino Banfi e Pierino " é quella passata... non i 20 enne di ora... ogni giorno ho a che fare con ragazzi del 95, sono rispettosissimi, e ne conosco milioni. .per cui non mi sorprende! 

Anzi ero al bar universitario e c'erano dei muratori sui 50 anni, passo io e un mio amico e uno di loro esclama "però  ora capisco perché andare all'università" il mio amico gli risponde 'ci vado per sperare in un futuro in cui non ci siano imbecilli  come lei, e su vergogni lei ha l'età  di sua figlia..." 

Per dire... ma io conosco molti più 30-40-50 old school , che ragazzi di oggi... e dove sono io saremo in 10000 tra i 19 e 25 anni...


----------



## Spot (8 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Il vero problema è che queste reazioni non possono essere meditate razionalmente, ma devono diventare istintive, automatiche... e invece istintivamente ci si paralizza. Purtroppo cambiare da quel lato lì molto difficile.


Lo so bene.
Però educarsi non è impossibile. Con un po' di esercizio e di auto imposizioni si può migliorare.

Anche perchè subire passivamente certi atteggiamenti è davvero denigrante.


----------



## Spot (8 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mi dispiace. Perché so bene, come ci si sente.
> Affinché si tratta che ti fischiano dietro o che ti chiamano in un certo modo è un conto.
> ...


Mi dispiace sienne.
Non per farmi i fatti tuoi, ma sei riuscita ad allontanarlo in quel caso lo stronzo?


----------



## sienne (8 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Il vero problema è che queste reazioni non possono essere meditate razionalmente, ma devono diventare istintive, automatiche... e invece istintivamente ci si paralizza. Purtroppo cambiare da quel lato lì molto difficile.



Ciao

infatti, è veramente difficile cambiare. 
Cerco, che non mi condizioni più di tanto. 


sienne


----------



## sienne (8 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Mi dispiace sienne.
> Non per farmi i fatti tuoi, ma sei riuscita ad allontanarlo in quel caso lo stronzo?



Ciao

con le parole non ci riesco. Sono paralizzata. 
Ma con il comportamento reagisco velocemente. Ho tolto la sua mano con una mossa decisa, mi sono alzata e allontanata - stavamo nel treno. Solo una volta ho aperto bocca, perché non avevo dove andare. Mi trovavo nell'ascensore con un uomo che iniziò a toccarmi il collo. Con una mossa ho cercato di fargli capire che non mi piaceva. Non servì. Continuò e posò una mano sul fianco. Lì gli ho chiesto che intenzioni aveva e cosa dovevo fare per fargli capire che non mi piacesse. Tremavo come una foglia. Nel mentre siamo arrivati. Sono uscita come il vento. 


sienne


----------



## Alessandra (8 Maggio 2015)

Brava Simy! Ma guarda te che coglioni ci sono in giro!
A me invece e' successo qui a londra, ero di fretta e stavo per prendere le scale mobili in metropolitana quando mi sento un sonoro schiaffo sul culo  (altro che timida palpata! ) mi sono girata di scatto e ho schiaffeggiato ripetutamente il tipo che era dietro e poi, siccome ero di fretta, sono corsa via.
penso di aver schiaffeggiato la persona giusta, al momento,  d'istinto, non.mi sono neanche posta il quesito. 
E poi....per fortuna che non era un energumeno. ...mi sono partite le mani senza neanche controllare chi avevo dietro! 


Sulle tette invece non corro rischi! 

Simi,  chissà se avranno più coraggio di mettere piede in quel bar!


----------



## Alessandra (8 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> con le parole non ci riesco. Sono paralizzata.
> Ma con il comportamento reagisco velocemente. Ho tolto la sua mano con una mossa decisa, mi sono alzata e allontanata - stavamo nel treno. Solo una volta ho aperto bocca, perché non avevo dove andare. Mi trovavo nell'ascensore con un uomo che iniziò a toccarmi il collo. Con una mossa ho cercato di fargli capire che non mi piaceva. Non servì. Continuò e posò una mano sul fianco. Lì gli ho chiesto che intenzioni aveva e cosa dovevo fare per fargli capire che non mi piacesse. Tremavo come una foglia. Nel mentre siamo arrivati. Sono uscita come il vento.
> ...


anche fuggire e' sempre reazione


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> con le parole non ci riesco. Sono paralizzata.
> Ma con il comportamento reagisco velocemente. Ho tolto la sua mano con una mossa decisa, mi sono alzata e allontanata - stavamo nel treno. Solo una volta ho aperto bocca, perché non avevo dove andare. Mi trovavo nell'ascensore con un uomo che iniziò a toccarmi il collo. Con una mossa ho cercato di fargli capire che non mi piaceva. Non servì. Continuò e posò una mano sul fianco. Lì gli ho chiesto che intenzioni aveva e cosa dovevo fare per fargli capire che non mi piacesse. Tremavo come una foglia. Nel mentre siamo arrivati. Sono uscita come il vento.
> ...



Sai che capisco perfettamente,

Simy sei stata in gambissima.

Ma la reazione tua Sienne, o mia, sono automatiche e non so neppure se sia possibile disinnescarle ed imparare a reagire diversamente.


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sai che capisco perfettamente,
> 
> Simy sei stata in gambissima.
> 
> Ma la reazione tua Sienne, o mia, sono automatiche *e non so neppure se sia possibile disinnescarle ed imparare a reagire diversamente*.


Penso che lo sia... però sicuramente non dev'essere facile.


----------



## sienne (8 Maggio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sai che capisco perfettamente,
> 
> Simy sei stata in gambissima.
> 
> Ma la reazione tua Sienne, o mia, sono automatiche e non so neppure se sia possibile disinnescarle ed imparare a reagire diversamente.



Ciao

credo che non sia possibile. È una cosa talmente profonda e che implica un casino di cose. 
La componente più paralizzante è l'impossibilità di prevedere cosa potrebbe accadere come prossima mossa. 
Io scappo. Appena posso. 


sienne


----------



## Alessandra (8 Maggio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sai che capisco perfettamente,
> 
> Simy sei stata in gambissima.
> 
> Ma la reazione tua Sienne, o mia, sono automatiche e non so neppure se sia possibile disinnescarle ed imparare a reagire diversamente.


Io ero così,  Nau.
ma durante la mia giovinezza  (tra I 15 e I 20 anni) ho beccato cosi' tanti porci maniaci in metropolitana che ho imparato ad alzare la voce. La prima volta tremavo,  ma quando ho visto che funzionava,  non mi sono più fermata. 
In quel momento di paralisi,  quando il cuore batte forte,  la voce e' bloccata e solo il pensiero di dire qualcosa fa avvampare il viso. ....e' li' che bisogna trovare la forza di gridare " brutto porco" o qualcosa del genere.  Attirare l'attenzione della gente. ...farlo vergognare. 
Quando vedi che, nonostante la difficolta', la cosa funziona. ...poi non so....a me e' cosi' che e' scattato il click della reazione


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Maggio 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Brava Simy! Ma guarda te che coglioni ci sono in giro!
> 
> A me invece e' successo qui a londra, ero di fretta e stavo per prendere le scale mobili in metropolitana quando mi sento un sonoro schiaffo sul culo  (altro che timida palpata! ) mi sono girata di scatto e ho schiaffeggiato ripetutamente il tipo che era dietro e poi, siccome ero di fretta, sono corsa via.
> 
> ...



Io vado di piedi non di mani. Paura di sporcarmele forse. Ma non mi esce nemmeno una parola invece. Calcio solo come un mulo.


----------



## Simy (8 Maggio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sai che capisco perfettamente,
> 
> Simy sei stata in gambissima.
> 
> Ma la reazione tua Sienne, o mia, sono automatiche e non so neppure se sia possibile disinnescarle ed imparare a reagire diversamente.


sono reazioni istintive, io difficilmente alzo le mani, ma "schiaffeggio" con le parole... 
non riesco a difendermi con le mani


----------



## Simy (8 Maggio 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Brava Simy! Ma guarda te che coglioni ci sono in giro!
> A me invece e' successo qui a londra, ero di fretta e stavo per prendere le scale mobili in metropolitana quando mi sento un sonoro schiaffo sul culo  (altro che timida palpata! ) mi sono girata di scatto e ho schiaffeggiato ripetutamente il tipo che era dietro e poi, siccome ero di fretta, sono corsa via.
> penso di aver schiaffeggiato la persona giusta, al momento,  d'istinto, non.mi sono neanche posta il quesito.
> E poi....per fortuna che non era un energumeno. ...mi sono partite le mani senza neanche controllare chi avevo dietro!
> ...


Oggi non c'erano 
ma ieri era la prima volta che li vedevo...


----------



## Bender (8 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mi dispiace. Perché so bene, come ci si sente.
> Affinché si tratta che ti fischiano dietro o che ti chiamano in un certo modo è un conto.
> ...


ma tu abiti in svizzera giusto? perchè non voglio ragionare per luoghi comuni, ma mi sembra fuori da ogni realtà


----------



## sienne (8 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma tu abiti in svizzera giusto? perchè non voglio ragionare per luoghi comuni, ma mi sembra fuori da ogni realtà



Ciao

mi dispiace dirlo. Ma la linea del treno - Basilea - Lausanne ... dopo ad un certo punto, entra solo gentaglia. 
Soprattutto da Biel-Bienne fino a Yverdon-Les-Bains. Era uno straniero. Non è la prima volta. 


sienne


----------



## Bender (8 Maggio 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Brava Simy! Ma guarda te che coglioni ci sono in giro!
> A me invece e' successo* qui a londra*, ero di fretta e stavo per prendere le scale mobili in metropolitana quando mi sento un sonoro schiaffo sul culo  (altro che timida palpata! ) mi sono girata di scatto e ho schiaffeggiato ripetutamente il tipo che era dietro e poi, siccome ero di fretta, sono corsa via.
> penso di aver schiaffeggiato la persona giusta, al momento,  d'istinto, non.mi sono neanche posta il quesito.
> E poi....per fortuna che non era un energumeno. ...mi sono partite le mani senza neanche controllare chi avevo dietro!
> ...


----------



## Bender (8 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mi dispiace dirlo. Ma la linea del treno - Basilea - Lausanne ... dopo ad un certo punto, entra solo gentaglia.
> Soprattutto da Biel-Bienne fino a Yverdon-Les-Bains. Era uno straniero. Non è la prima volta.
> ...


capisco


----------



## Spot (8 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> con le parole non ci riesco. Sono paralizzata.
> *Ma con il comportamento reagisco velocemente. *Ho tolto la sua mano con una mossa decisa, mi sono alzata e allontanata - stavamo nel treno. Solo una volta ho aperto bocca, perché non avevo dove andare. Mi trovavo nell'ascensore con un uomo che iniziò a toccarmi il collo. Con una mossa ho cercato di fargli capire che non mi piaceva. Non servì. Continuò e posò una mano sul fianco. Lì gli ho chiesto che intenzioni aveva e cosa dovevo fare per fargli capire che non mi piacesse. Tremavo come una foglia. Nel mentre siamo arrivati. Sono uscita come il vento.
> ...


Ok, era proprio questo che volevo sapere.
Non preoccupartene: la fuga è una reazione, e se è efficace va bene. Non vale meno di un bello schiaffone.

Purtroppo il disagio che accompagna queste situazioni invece è difficile da gestire.


----------



## Vincent Vega (8 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Oggi non c'erano
> ma ieri era la prima volta che li vedevo...


e si vede che oggi è sciopero dei cerebrolesi.


----------



## Simy (8 Maggio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> e si vede che oggi è sciopero dei cerebrolesi.


si vede che ieri era la loro libera uscita


----------



## Minerva (8 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mi dispiace dirlo. Ma la linea del treno - Basilea - Lausanne ... dopo ad un certo punto, entra solo gentaglia.
> Soprattutto da Biel-Bienne fino a Yverdon-Les-Bains. Era uno straniero. Non è la prima volta.
> ...


lo hai detto al capotreno?
più che altro per ragazzine che potrebbero subire questa violenza.


----------



## Minerva (8 Maggio 2015)

ma in generale va detto e va risolta dalle ferrovie con controlli.


----------



## Principessa (8 Maggio 2015)

Sei troppo buona Simy!  Troppo una signora.

Concordo con chi dice che gli dovevi mollare una pizza a sto schifoso!!!


----------



## Simy (8 Maggio 2015)

Principessa ha detto:


> Sei troppo buona Simy!  Troppo una signora.
> 
> Concordo con chi dice che gli dovevi *mollare una pizza* a sto schifoso!!!


è più forte di me... non ce la faccio


----------



## Mary The Philips (9 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> è più forte di me... non ce la faccio



Impara. A volte bisogna scendere al livello di certi coglioncelli, le finezze non sono pane per i loro denti. 

Io mi sto sempre più convincendo, in generale, che bisogna parlare la lingua del nostro interlocutore se vediamo che non riesce a capire la nostra. Anche se significa percorrere bassifondi nei quali non scendiamo mai.


----------



## Eliade (9 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Stamattina vado come tutte la mattine al bar a prendere il caffè e mentre ero in fila alla cassa per pagare dietro di me arrivano 4 cretini che, tanto per attirare l'attenzione, iniziano a fare battute altrettanto cretine.
> 
> Cretino1: mani in alto questa è una rapina
> Cretino2: a chi tocca oggi?
> ...


 Grandissima Simy!!! :up::up::up::up:


----------



## Ghostly (25 Maggio 2015)

Ci si gira di 180 alla prima toccata. Mollando per terra tutta la spesa o la tazzina del caffè.

Una delle cose che trovo più fastidiose sono proprio tali.. passività... 

Racconti del genere sono stati la miccia che mi fecero allontanare da alcune ex... Per non sentire la frustrazione continua al pensiero che in casi di emergenza simili lei non saprà gestire con lungimiranza.. Se fossi io quello a palpare e una non facesse una piega.... Vuol dire che le piace...


----------

